# EBI tank filter



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

While I really like the EBI tanks I really dislike the filter it comes with. It is not really shrimp safe without conversions anyways and not wanting to just toss them I have found these great little sponge filters that fit on with a little crazy glue and make them into powered sponge filters.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

That's a good idea. I just set-up two EBI tanks and was thinking the slots on the Fluval are big enough to suck up baby shrimp. My other thought was to take one of my wife's old panty hose and put around the bottom of the intake.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a really cool idea! Looks like it will work great.

Baby shrimp definitely get sucked up through the slots of that filter...I know from experience. Although interestingly enough some of them that do get sucked up will actually live in and grow up in the filter...picking away at the sponge inside.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> That is a really cool idea! Looks like it will work great.
> 
> Baby shrimp definitely get sucked up through the slots of that filter...I know from experience. Although interestingly enough some of them that do get sucked up will actually live in and grow up in the filter...picking away at the sponge inside.


Yeah, I have convinced a few shrimps to move out of that filter ;-)

I use the stock filter with no issue, I do replace all the filter foam with Seachem matrix. So far so good.


----------

